# Building a little dump trailer



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Some of you guys might remember, but a while back i got an old 88 ford with a dump bed on it. Been using it and lending it out, and found out i love the bed, but hate the truck! haha Anyways, for something that sits around more than it drives, i hate to pay for plates, insurance and extra up keep a vehicle demands. I dont use a dump very often, but when i do its handy to have. So.. I decided i'm going to build a trailer!

Been keeping my eyes peeled for an old trailer i could use to put under the bed. Was surprised when i found this thing! Its a 9 ft gooseneck skidloader trailer. Even though i will have to put a different axle(s) under it, i picked it up for a whopping 125 bucks. I'll keep you guys updated as i go. Plates are off the truck so i hope to keep this project moving along.

The trailer.



And the bed going on it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've never seen a goose neck trailer like that. Very interesting. You may have to take a section out of the piece that goes from the trailer up the neck part. Looks like it could use a gusset from the hitch to the neck, too.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Banksy;1635382 said:


> I've never seen a goose neck trailer like that. Very interesting. You may have to take a section out of the piece that goes from the trailer up the neck part. Looks like it could use a gusset from the hitch to the neck, too.


Yea, its a home made trailer, but its built pretty well. I plan on adding some gussets too. I dont know if i will have to remove any section yet or not, it currently sits pretty close to the top of my bed when its hooked up. Guess it depends how much the new axle or axles lift it. My current plan is to mount the bed (8ft) towards the rear of the trailer and use the left over foot in the front to mount the pump and battery. Should turn out good, i dont want alot stuck in it, but i dont want a cobble job either!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

that should be a nice little trailer


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya I've never seen something like that either, suscribed for progress updates, I think it would be a cool little dumper. Keep us updated!!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Make sure to take lots of pictures


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Picked up the axles yesterday, one step closer to getting started. Hopefully i can round up a set of rims this week. I'll do my best to take pictures!


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

subscribed...


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I got started last night! Got the floor cut off it and flipped it over after i had everything cut off the top. Started getting the current wheels cut off, and got the "new" axles unloaded. Pretty productive few hours. Bit more cutting and alot of grinding to go, but so far its not going too bad. Hope to have tear down done sat afternoon. I'll keep the updates coming!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow... Cant believe someone would put a skid steer on that trailer... Single axel?!?! YIKES


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't think it could have been used for a SS cause it only got a few bolts on rims so I'm thinking it was a 3500lb max gvwr


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BC Handyman;1636141 said:


> I don't think it could have been used for a SS cause it only got a few bolts on rims so I'm thinking it was a 3500lb max gvwr


I disagree. It could have been made for a small gas job Bobcat SS. They don't weigh much compared to their big brothers.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know what the smallest bobcats weigh so I'll believe it could have been used for one, but I do know that I'd feel alot better driving behind that thing when it has 2 axles on it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BC Handyman;1636157 said:


> I don't know what the smallest bobcats weigh so I'll believe it could have been used for one, but I do know that I'd feel alot better driving behind that thing when it has 2 axles on it


You and I both.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

When I bought my 6x10 trailer, The owner said he put a small SS on it for landscaping. Not sure what it was though. Havent done it personally but im sure its possible.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Got the wheels cut off, and starting to get the frame cleaned up. Got the ford down to the shop too. Found out ive got a few small things to work out before the bed can go on, but its coming along!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i bet that trailer was used for moving a small asphalt roller, not a skid steer.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Got a little work done on the trailer this weekend. Didnt get to spend much time with it since I spend the majority of my weekend helping a buddy of mine on his house. Heres where I'm at so far.










At least its upright again!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

looks a little close to the ground, and i think those "wheels" will give it a rough ride.!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

tjctransport;1637126 said:


> looks a little close to the ground, and i think those "wheels" will give it a rough ride.!!


haha still have to find a set of rims. Just needed it flipped up to finish welding! Thumbs Up


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Got the frame and axles finished last night and even got the bed pulled off the truck and sitting on the trailer. Hope to get the hinges built and the scissors mounted this week!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the update of your work! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

scott3430;1637285 said:


> I like the update of your work! Keep the pics coming!


Thanks! Will do! Thumbs Up


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

any updates ?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BDTRUX;1648253 said:


> any updates ?


2x this


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Ugh, unfortunately progress has not been made. Sent the hinge metal out to a buddy to get drilled and he never got to it. I'll be asking for that back and figuring it out myself. I've had a busy year with the pulling sled and other projects but I need to get back on this one. This weekend finishes up our season with the sled so I should have some more time to get back on this! I'll get you guys some updates!! Thanks for the reminder!


----------

